# The Second Hand Horse -short poem-



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a little poem that I wrote, joking a bit about the troubles with non-horsey people buying horses while waiting at the airport :lol:​
*The Second Hand Horse*

I bought an epic trail horse,
whose just a little green
he always wanders off course,
and breaks my leather reins.

So I'll trade him for the bombproof mare,
whose only twenty- nine.
Don't trot or lope or touch her wrong,
I'm sure she'll be just fine!

She didn't wanna rodeo,
I bought a foal instead.
I'll wait a year so he can grow,
but wait- he's not purebred!

Then I bought a mini,
who thought he's ten feet tall.
He bit the shire's ankles,
and now the shire crawls!

I've decided in this moment,
to just get a rocking horse.
I won't clean it's stall or feed it,
and I won't have to feel remorse.​


----------

